# NGD - VGS SoulMaster 7 - Evertune bridge (vid inside)



## Fred the Shred (Oct 22, 2012)

A couple months back, I got an email from the guys at Evertune asking me whether I'd like to give the bridge a shot and review it. Since I'd been very intrigued and wanted to try one out for ages, I obviously agreed.

These bridges require their own routing done, so the way to speed things up a bit was to have the kind folks at VGS guitars send me a new Soulmaster 7, which comes stock with an Evertune bridge.






A wild package appears - VGS hadn't told me the guitar had been shipped yet, so I was actually quite surprised.





Ready for the first run of testing.

Here's a proper "factory" pic, as I forgot I chopped strings off for the demo prior to photographing it this morning.  I'll take a few more shots later today, fear not. 






Here's the demo vid for the bridge / guitar - I'll post my review and thoughts after this:


Review time. First off the guitar:
- fret work is quite good, and while the set up had the action a tad to high for my personal taste, lowering was quick and easy with no chokes resulting from uneven frets;
- this is supposed to cost 600-something EUR, from what I've been told. Considering the quality and the hardware in question, nothing comes close to it in this price segment, assuming this instrument portrays the norm;
- pickups are bar sized passives, and if I'm to be really picky, the bridge pickup could have a bit more hair to it. I am not particularly fond of having this sort of routes as it makes pickup swaps a bit more fiddly than they should if you don't want a couple craters around the pickups (unless you're using pickups meant for those routes, like the Aluma Deathbars, for instance);
- Acoustically, while obviouly not as refined as my far more upmarket types, she sounds quite pleasant, nice and balanced, with good "snap" to the attack and has a nice resonance to it - another positive mark for the build quality here;

All in all, a lot of guitar for very little money, which is something I am always very glad to find, and even factoring in a pickup swap, it's still likely to be cheaper than the competition for its price bracket, in all fairness.

And now the bridge:
- first off, I'm not easily impressed by gear, especially when people start off with a promise of tuning stability with no tonal compromises - it gives me a bit of that "oh, heavenly choirs and unicorn's horn dust and excalibur rising from the lake at the first chord" marketing vibe;
- thing is, it delivers. Other than the quick examples in the vid, I did everything I could think of to detune the guitar short of setting the guitar on fire or unwinding the tuners all the way. In real life use, it won't detune unless you shove a disgustingly rusty, grime infested string that is bound to get stuck in the nut repeatedly. Even so, it was a 3 cent detune, which is ridiculous;
- I taped the strings together overnight, left the guitar under a very hot spotlight and moved it between temperature extremes, hung the guitar by the strings and waggled it far more frantically than in the vid, chopped FIVE strings off in quick succession, and the thing was in tune anyway;
- tonally, it's very good. Sounds like a good old solid, heavy bridge should, with great attack and resonance;
- there are literally zero noises from the complex mechanics involved in this device, mainly because the damping of said noise is actually a part of the device. Even with the gain dimed to levels I never use, not a "ping" or annoying spring vibrating was heard.

All in all, this is a game changer, and I don't say this lightly. I was afraid of a ton of issues that might make this unit a compromise of sorts and, other than the specific routing required to accommodate it (and that's not really a compromise), there are none. In short, expect a couple Jaden Rose 7's to have this fitted on them and I can't tell you how eager I am to see the 8-string version released so I can do the same to my 8's. Impressive piece of kit!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks for the review Fred. I enjoyed Ola's and it's good to read another person's perspective. I didn't realize they were such moderately priced guitars.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 22, 2012)

The sig model Ola is demoing is substantially more expensive due to the price of the TT frets system, but even so the pricing on the VGS stuff is quite affordable, and immense bang for the buck.


----------



## JPMike (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice review, Fred.  Happy NFGD too!! 

Blackmachine?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 22, 2012)

Sure. 10K EUR. 

Thanks!


----------



## JPMike (Oct 22, 2012)

Fred the Shred said:


> Sure. 10K EUR.
> 
> Thanks!



Promise if you're going to sell it, I will be the first to know?


----------



## DjentDjentlalala (Oct 22, 2012)

damn,I want to be like Fred when I grow up.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 22, 2012)

JPMike said:


> Promise if you're going to sell it, I will be the first to know?



Make me an offer I can't refuse. Like 10K EUR. 



DjentDjentlalala said:


> damn,I want to be like Fred when I grow up.


----------



## Mwoit (Oct 22, 2012)

Looks great man! 

Got any more pictures that you snapped? That single picture you've put up isn't enough!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 22, 2012)

Read the text there and you'll understand why the others aren't up yet! Haha!


----------



## hairychris (Oct 22, 2012)

Fred the Shred said:


> Make me an offer I can't refuse. Like 10K EUR.


----------



## Lothar (Oct 22, 2012)

Fred - what kind of string gauges would fit in that bridge? Like .74 to Drop G?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 22, 2012)

There's massive room to pass the strings through, so I'd guess that would be fine.


----------



## Lothar (Oct 22, 2012)

That makes it interesting. No need to get a ERG (27-28") when this guitar will not detune. 
I have to make a recon, where and for how much I can get this VGS.

And it's impossible to make bends on this bridge, right?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 22, 2012)

See the vid? I'm doing 2 step bends on it.


----------



## Lothar (Oct 22, 2012)

derp.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 22, 2012)

You probably got that impression after seeing some mechanics demonstration videos showing you can set the tuner to allow for immense tolerance before the pitch changes, but I don't usually use it that way, to be honest.


----------



## Lothar (Oct 22, 2012)

Great, I hope to test this bridge ASAP.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 22, 2012)

So far there aren't many production axes with these that I know of, so I'd say your best bet would be to find a VGS dealer that carries the EverTune fitted lines. They have quite a variety of models with these, so I'd suppose it wouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Kozuki (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh man this one is great, and especially for the price it delivers! Just imagine that with some high-end pickups! I wish I could get one, but there are no dealers around my place within like 400km or something like that


----------



## Loomer (Oct 22, 2012)

This actually looks like an interesting technology!


----------



## Captain Axx (Oct 22, 2012)

Fred the Shred said:


> Make me an offer I can't refuse. Like 10K EUR.



i don't have 10K EUR, however i do have hugs, and a lot of them.


man, what a great price too, i think i'll have to save up!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 22, 2012)

Kozuki said:


> Oh man this one is great, and especially for the price it delivers! Just imagine that with some high-end pickups! I wish I could get one, but there are no dealers around my place within like 400km or something like that



That's the plan, yes.


----------



## jvms (Oct 22, 2012)

Do you have any info on the trem model? will there be a 7 string one?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 22, 2012)

Trem model? As far as I know, no trem model has been announced yet.


----------



## BlackWinds10 (Oct 22, 2012)

Damn, I really need to find a way to get one now...


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 23, 2012)

If you mean a VGS, I don't know whether they even have any distributors in the US, to be honest. As for EverTune, it's an American brand, so you should be fine in that respect.


----------



## Musza (Oct 23, 2012)

Damn Fred, this song is awesome, my favourite track from you by far. Alot heavier than any Atonement track. Can I ask for .mp3 please :>

The bridge is interesting. The last thing you need to do is to put your favoutite EMGs there, that's great you already have the routing to fit them


----------



## ItWillDo (Oct 23, 2012)

Will these settings come with a different model/in a different colour too? Can't handle another matte black guitar.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 23, 2012)

Musza said:


> Damn Fred, this song is awesome, my favourite track from you by far. Alot heavier than any Atonement track. Can I ask for .mp3 please :>
> 
> The bridge is interesting. The last thing you need to do is to put your favoutite EMGs there, that's great you already have the routing to fit them





Cheers, man!



ItWillDo said:


> Will these settings come with a different model/in a different colour too? Can't handle another matte black guitar.



No idea. Since this is their first 7-string model, they appear to be playing it safe, although I'd love to have seen different colours, of course.


----------



## Lothar (Oct 23, 2012)

In 2 weeks I will be getting to test the same guitar as You did  
Ok, not THE same but the same model 
I'm really curious about this bridge.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 23, 2012)

Really? Nice! Where did you get that from?


----------



## GXPO (Oct 23, 2012)

Sweet. I like the fact that they can up the max tension from 28lb's with a custom job. Not that I can think of a scenario where I'd need that much tension, but good to know. 

Although admittedly, the tech is awesome, I saw one they had retrofit onto a 335 and it looked awful. Glad to see it fits a little better on modern axe's.


----------



## Lothar (Oct 23, 2012)

Fred the Shred said:


> Really? Nice! Where did you get that from?



From my local dealer


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice! Hope it's as cool as this one - you'll probably want to do the same as me, namely to change the pickups for something more to your liking.


----------



## AmbienT (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh my, yes


----------



## TGN (Oct 24, 2012)

Very interesting. I really hope I can get to try one of those with the TT system.

And the song is great, btw


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks, peeps! 

Evertune apparently got a few VGS guitars for sale in the US, including the model I'm testing here. It costs around 600 bucks:
VG503.281.999 | EverTuneEverTune


----------



## EverTune (Oct 26, 2012)

We've got the 7-string Soulmaster, like the one Fred used in the video for sale on our site NOW. There's also a pre-order discount of 99$. If you're in the US, you definitely want to take advantage of this. VGS doesn't sell in the States, and shipping from Europe is very expensive. We will only have a limited supply, so you definitely want to pre-order. 

EverTuned Electric VGS Guitars Now on Sale!EverTune


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 26, 2012)

Read above your post, dude!


----------



## EverTune (Oct 26, 2012)

We've got a special on the EverTuned 7 string soulmaster on our site right now!

EverTuned Electric VGS Guitars Now on Sale!EverTune


----------



## Doombreed (Oct 26, 2012)

Well after watching the video I'm going to have to agree that the bridge is pretty amazing. For the price the guitar is really darn good too. Maybe I can give myself a seven string Christmas? 

Thanks for the review and especially the vid Fred! Oh and I'll just add that I am really enjoying Atonement!


----------



## noUser01 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks so much Fred, Ola's review was really helpful but I've been wanting to hear several opinions before even thinking about buying the bridge.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Oct 28, 2012)

EDIT: dumb post, didn't read.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 29, 2012)

Cheers, guys!  Glad you're digging Atonement, Connor!


----------



## Alexis (Oct 29, 2012)

nice review and nicer guitar!
Congratz!


----------



## Deadfall (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks for the review Fred. As always,top notch playing..I want one!


----------



## Doombreed (Nov 21, 2012)

I don't suppose either of you guys (Fred or Lothar) have changed the pickups yet?

Any further opinions on these guitars?


----------



## nsimonsen (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks for the great review Fred! 
Really excited to get my hands on an Evertune soon, especially given all the praise I'm seeing everywhere


----------



## straightshreddd (Nov 29, 2012)

I want to try one of these bridges very badly. Any time frame on a release date for the 8 string version?


----------



## Overtone (Nov 29, 2012)

Badass tune! I have always loved that Japanese Cacophony type of vibe and you went somewhere awesome with it.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks, man!


----------



## shadowlife (Nov 30, 2012)

When they make a trem version of this bridge, it will be a game changer. Guys who don't want to deal with Floyds, but still want to do some heavy bar work will finally know that they can stay in tune.

Cool video in the OP.


----------



## Alexis (Dec 1, 2012)

great review. Hopefully I can get my hands on one of these soon!


----------



## silentrage (Dec 4, 2012)

Evertune is already sold out of the VGS 7, can we expect some NGDs soon?


----------



## mikernaut (Dec 5, 2012)

Wes and Keith having some fun with the guitar. I was practically cringing when Keith was yanking the hell out of the strings. 



Keith applying some more abuse
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hW_iiNo2ECE


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 5, 2012)

I told Keith to do more to it as I sure had failed to detune it under reasonable (read non destructive) abuse, but he probably took pity on the guitar...


----------



## Fierce_Swe (Feb 12, 2013)

Very tasteful playing! Super!!! I'm quite interessted in buying an Soulmaster 7.
How is the neck compared to Ibanez RG 7?

Cheers!


----------



## ooidort (Mar 17, 2013)

How on earth have you people gotten hold of these guitars? I'm contemplating on getting one for myself, but on the website they're on pre-order only? Whadhadfgyu


----------



## teamSKDM (Mar 17, 2013)

If only the damn thing wasn't so ugly.


----------



## fc3603 (Mar 19, 2013)

is that the original packing man? I'm quite worried if it will survived the trip to me


----------



## wookie606 (Mar 19, 2013)

I am so tempted now.
Saw it on Thomann and now I want.
Been looking for an excuse to put some lace pickups in something.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 19, 2013)

It is the original packing, yes - it comes like this inside a second, reinforced cardboard box with all the packing padding, however. These inner boxes are used mainly for storage and aren't used for shipping often in my experience.


----------



## ooidort (Mar 19, 2013)

wookie606 said:


> I am so tempted now.
> Saw it on Thomann and now I want.
> Been looking for an excuse to put some lace pickups in something.



Emailed thomann about the availability of these guitars... Not going to be able to get one until mid June it seems.


----------



## tmfrank (Mar 19, 2013)

Really nice man!


----------



## BusinessMan (Jun 4, 2013)

How much are these guitars? I really like them.


----------



## PureImagination (Jun 4, 2013)

About $600 for the 7.


Also, can you say necrobump?


----------



## eightstringer (Jul 29, 2013)

is there a possibility for a VGS 8 string Evertune?....just curious...


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 29, 2013)

It's in production at the moment. I own the first Evertune 8, which came to be because of yours truly, but that one is reserved for something VERY special to me.


----------



## eightstringer (Jul 29, 2013)

Fred the Shred said:


> It's in production at the moment. I own the first Evertune 8, which came to be because of yours truly, but that one is reserved for something VERY special to me.


 
thanks Fred the Shred......cool......


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 29, 2013)

Fred the Shred said:


> It's in production at the moment. I own the first Evertune 8, which came to be because of yours truly, but that one is reserved for something VERY special to me.



Your immense collection of anal toys? <3


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 29, 2013)

Nah, don't mind using them out of tune...


----------



## eightstringer (Jul 29, 2013)

Fred the Shred said:


> Nah, don't mind using them out of tune...


----------



## eightstringer (Jul 29, 2013)

theres enough time to save money for the 8 string VGS Evertune....its only in production stage....


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 29, 2013)

Yeah, it should be around by the next quarter, I believe. A fine way to destroy Christmas money!


----------



## DasBuchi (Sep 5, 2013)

Just wanted to let you guys know, that I recently changed pickups in this guitar and had quite a hassle with it...
Although the length and width meassurment from the original VGS Pick ups were the same as the meassurement of my new Seymour Duncan PUs, they didn´t fit in the guitar, cause of the champfer radius on their edges... the VGS Original PUs does have a slightly wider radius, so the Seymoure Duncan didn´t fit and the only way to force them to fit was taking out a grater...

Just wanted to post it here, cause this thread was one of the reasons I bought an VGS Soulmaster 7. 
Regardless from this little Problems, I really dig this Guitar and the Seymour Duncan PUs now that they fit


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 6, 2013)

Interesting! I ended up fitting mine with passive sized pickups, but it would be predictable to see standard sized EMG / Blackout type cavities, so it does sound a bit silly that the edges don't really accommodate them, although it's a minor hassle in the end.


----------



## grimm26 (Sep 20, 2013)

What is the fret size like on the soulmaster 7?


----------



## JustMac (Sep 20, 2013)

grimm26 said:


> What is the fret size like on the soulmaster 7?


I think they're standard spacing, which is a little odd I guess. 

Fantastic demo/review Fred...Just wish they would have made one in not-black. VGS are pretty unknown aren't they? I honestly have never heard of any of their other guitars before the Soulmaster.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 20, 2013)

They're somewhat known in some places, but hardly this generalized well known brand for sure.


----------



## grimm26 (Sep 24, 2013)

JustMac said:


> I think they're standard spacing, which is a little odd I guess.


I don't mean the spacing, by which I think you mean scale (it's 25.5 inches), I meant height and width of the frets or general sizing. Jumbo? Medium? Extra Jumbo? It seems a trend to put XJ frets on guitars these days and I don't like that speedbump size fret.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 25, 2013)

They're similar to an Ibanez for the most part, so it's the common jumbo frets there. Not incredibly tall or wide.


----------



## ryanfrith (Oct 20, 2013)

Howdy Folks,

This is my first post and I'm hoping someone can help me out. So I went ahead and ordered a VGS Soulmaster 7 straight from Evertune so I could have their bridge. I'm thinking I'll be disappointed with the stock pickups so I'm looking to go ahead and purchase some replacements.

I've narrowed it down to BKP Aftermath, BKP Warpig, SD Invader, SD Distortion, etc., but I'm concerned about which ones to get since I've seen folks having issues w/ the pickups not fitting properly.

Basically, I'm just trying to figure out which pickups have been installed successfully by people on the Soulmaster 7 or which one's to look out for. I would think any soapbar mounted passive would work, but you never know.

I saw somewhere that the SD Distortion soapbar would fit. Anyone else know of others?

Thanks in advance.
Ryan


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm shoving Juggernauts in the one you see in the vid, to be honest - they are rather versatile, and since the guitar isn't an all-out bass fest, they should work very well there.


----------



## Sasquatch (Nov 4, 2014)

Just to let you know that Evertune(d) VGS 8 strings is reality now:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x48zwU0joIQ


----------

